# LateX with pdflatex?



## emilengler (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello, I need a working LaTex suite.
For this I installed _texlive-base _and _texlive-texfm_
However:

```
zsh: command not found: pdflatex
```
How do I get this command working?


----------



## ko56 (Sep 20, 2019)

You need the package tex-formats.


----------

